# Need to get payback!



## Breeze (Mar 23, 2012)

Fishing 3mb tonight. Got here bout 5 and so far landed 3 trout and one catfish. But we did have 3 hook ups on something big. First one spit the hook just before we got it up to the surface. Second two were stronger fish. Both times it went under the pier and broke us off. Waiting for a third try on him. Third times a charm, right? The one that spit the hook took a live shrimp. Other two were on frozen cigars. Hopefully he is still hanging around....


----------



## Bravo87 (Jun 19, 2014)

Get em!


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Big bull? Jack?

I had a whole menhaden at bob Sikes one night and couldn't stop it. Went under the bridge and wouldn't stop.


----------



## Breeze (Mar 23, 2012)

I dont know what it was but it happened a third time. Most of the times I have caught reds out there they ran along the pier. This went under the pier pulling hard. Caught a bunch of catfish and 4 trout. Left about 6:30 this morning.


----------



## zimm (Jul 29, 2013)

We were out there and left around 4... not a single bite...


----------



## noodlez94 (Mar 27, 2013)

I have not been out there yet but I thought I seen a post way back where they said there was a Goliath grouper out there not sure how true but would be sweet to pull in


----------



## zimm (Jul 29, 2013)

I read that same post, apparently he's in and around the channel pilings... we've targeted bulls for the past 2 weeks with nothing but skipjacks to show for it lol


----------



## ceci1357 (Dec 4, 2012)

In the wayback, I hooked something 13 times off the GB side where the boat channel fence was. Penn 706 wouldn't even slow it down. Was using whole small live croakers or big pigfish. Finally got hold of a 6/0, no difference. It would always take me out around behind the toll house and break me off. The one fish I got close to getting a look at fouled my line in a dudes crabtrap line and broke off too. Intermittent catches of hugh striped bass would happen so I kinda figured what thats what it was. We now return you to present day fish stories.


----------



## agbiv (Jun 29, 2014)

Magladon


----------



## zimm (Jul 29, 2013)

Ceci, love hearing the old back in my day stories! If I knew there was something that big there today, I'd be out there every night just for the chance to hook up!


----------



## ceci1357 (Dec 4, 2012)

Your welcome. It was over a 4 night period. The bait vendors thought I was full of BS until they saw me hook one.


----------

